# Alien refinery



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I just wanted to share my new scratchbuild with the forum. The paltform is 24 inches in width and 28 inches long. The towers will range from 13 to 15 inches in height. The towers were constructed entirely from Plastruct plastic and detailed with tank parts and other kits. I've tried to upload some pics but it tells me my files are to large. If someone can help me I'll post some pics. My email address (s) [email protected] or [email protected].com


----------



## ProfKSergeev (Aug 29, 2003)

I can't wait to see your project! I've been collecting research material for this very same subject in conjunction with a Swedish member of the "Starship Modeler" forum. Once I start my refinery, it will be in scale with Konami's Nostromo. Send me your pics, and I'll resize them to fit Hobby Talk's file requirements.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Johnnyb1 said:


> I just wanted to share my new scratchbuild with the forum. The paltform is 24 inches in width and 28 inches long. The towers will range from 13 to 15 inches in height. The towers were constructed entirely from Plastruct plastic and detailed with tank parts and other kits. I've tried to upload some pics but it tells me my files are to large. If someone can help me I'll post some pics. My email address (s) [email protected] or [email protected]



If you are adding the Pictures as Thumbnails, then they may be too large. Go to this thread and read on how to upload files into the Gallery here in the forum http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=61577


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's a link to the photo album with a few pics.
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=3872


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

*Very* impressive work, Johnny! I will be eager to see your progress and the final results.

Is this a personal project, or possibly a custom build for someone?

Great looking piece!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I am really looking forward to seeing the finished project! Great work!


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

So, how big would the Nostromo be at that size? Are you building this to scale with the Halcyon one?


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Just a personal project that I've been wanting to tackle for awhile now. I actually built one about 20 years ago. The platform was about 4 feet by 4 feet. When I look back, I can see that it wasn't very good work. I've learned a lot over the years so this one should be a lot better. The Nostromo will be about 5 or 6 inches. The platform is 24 inches wide and 28 inches long. I've collected about as much info as I can from Martin Bower in the UK and a gentleman out in LA who worked in the wharehouse when the model was shipped here for opening night. Martin told me the platform never made it back to the UK. I should have all four towers done by the end of this month and the platform by the end of March. I'll be posting pics every week. Thanks everyone. John.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I did something like this on a smaller scale in college with a Nostromo about 2 inches long--the whole thing was about 14 or 15 inches long and wound up having about 800 parts. The subject is definitely one of the great scratchbuilding opportunities...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Awesome man , awesome !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I just posted some more pics
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=509.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

A very impressive start! I have always liked the ships in Alien, and look forward to seeing your model progress.


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*ALIEN refinery*

I just posted some more pics.
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=509


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*ALIEN refinery*

I just posted more progress pics.
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=20628


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

That refinery is _awesome_!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dude! That thing is sweet! You've done quite detailed work there and I can't wait to see it all finished up! How long have you been working on it, all told?


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I've been working on this project for a month and a half. It should be finished in about another four weeks.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Looking very much forward to it ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Got a Question, what are you going to do with it when your done? I know it is show material if you are going to go that way. But it is taking up your whole Dining room table by the looks of it. Did you have a plan to give it away to some place for display?


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*ALIEN refinery*

I was going to do an article on it and turn it in to Modelers Resource to see if it would get published than maybe try and sell it on ebay. I haven't really decided yet. I think if someone offered me enough for it I would probably sell it. I can always build another. My next project I am going to sell and thats the Mother Ship from Close Encounters.


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Johnnyb1 said:


> I was going to do an article on it and turn it in to Modelers Resource to see if it would get published than maybe try and sell it on <a href=http://www.dpbolvw.net/click-1606754-2202639 target=_blank>eBay</a><img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0>. I haven't really decided yet. I think if someone offered me enough for it I would probably sell it. I can always build another. My next project I am going to sell and thats the Mother Ship from Close Encounters.


That will be cool to see as well. Be sure to add the C3PO and R2D2. You do know they are on the Mother ship right?


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*ALIEN refinery*

I knew R2D2 was on there but where was C3P0?


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Johnnyb1 said:


> I knew R2D2 was on there but where was C3P0?


Opps! Your right. It was just R2D2. Had a Brain Fart. :freak:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Oh is _that_ what I smell?


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*ALIEN refinery*

I've posted some new pics.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v735/Primetime21/


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*ALIEN refinery*

I started working on the arm that holds the Nostromo. Here are some more pics.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v735/Primetime21/


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*ALIEN Refinery*

I just added more photos. This time with the Nostromo temporarily atteched.
The project is about 95% complete. I should have it ready for the Starfest convention in Denver next week.


http://photobucket.com/albums/v735/Primetime21/


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*ALIEN refinery*

Well it's all done and weathered. Just thought I would share the final pics with you guys.




http://photobucket.com/albums/v735/Primetime21/


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

More impressive now. Put in a starfield background, and it will look like it did in the movie. Thanks for sharing pictures of this really great model.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL! very cool! Keep up the good work! Can't wait to see it completed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Awesome job! Its been fun digging through your images and trying to guess what kit parts you used


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*alien refinery*

Mainly tank kits, legos, domes and greeblies from the train store.


----------



## KWSTAS (Jan 24, 2010)

I know it's been a long time since someone posted here , but I wonder if anyone could provide me some plans-blueprints-measurements-whatever to get hold and start a project like this.It's in my mind for a loooong time.
Greetings.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Man that is so sweet. Awesome stuff dude. This is the type of thing I have dreamed of making for a long time now, and you have just revived the passion in me. It never ceases to amaze me the quality of work going on in this forum. I only hope I can do justice to my work - as I see here.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Coming along nicely. Be great to see it finished.


----------



## KWSTAS (Jan 24, 2010)

I believe that the model is finished from a looooong time now and it has been sold at Evil_bay.


----------



## KWSTAS (Jan 24, 2010)

Check this out: http://www.alienscollection.com/collectors.html
It's almost at the bottom of this page under the collection with the name "John Bednar" .Some images are from his first attempt.


















Great model John.I 've already started mine.Without the Nostromo it's about half a meter ( No room for S.S.  )


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

I was at his house tonight. He has a new one that he is building to be kitted. He has the platforms lasercut.


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Alien Refinery*

I'll have some pics to put up very soon. The platform will be around 20 inches long without the Nostromo attached.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a guy that does computer cases, and they did look like alien refineries even had a train smoke unit to give it real smoke for the stacks.. check it out

http://www.youtube.com/user/RONLEEC1


----------



## KWSTAS (Jan 24, 2010)

Any news????


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nostromo/refinery kit*

I'll post some progress pics ina couple of weeks


----------



## KWSTAS (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok, I 'm waiting.May the patience be with us.
P.S. I 'm also building mine but in a very very slow rate.You see I have a personnal life too  and spend many hours at work.


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Alien- Nostromo/Refinery*

I'm taking the camera home tonight. I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

I saw the master on Saturday! YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO POOP YOUR PANTS! It's that good. It will be very modular and the details are very crisp and clean. He has so many small pieces attached for fine details that you actually get the feeling of large scale even when seen person. The details actually look like they have function and are placed where they are for a reason. It does not look like somebody put glue an a wall and then threw parts at that wall to see what stuck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nostromo/Refinery*

A few pics to wet your appetite. The pics really do it no justice.


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nostromo/ Refinery*

Hmmm...some pics didn't make it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

Looking really good. Is the core a sheet of MDF? Will that be supplied pre-cut, or will the whole thing be cast in resin?

Put me on the "very interested" list.

Tom


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nostromo/refinery kit*

NO, not MDF, laser cut acrylic. Each kit will have two of them supplied with each kit.


----------



## KWSTAS (Jan 24, 2010)

actias said:


> The details actually look like they have function and are placed where they are for a reason. It does not look like somebody put glue an a wall and then threw parts at that wall to see what stuck.:thumbsup:


I would like to see some better photos to confirm what he said.After all it' s goin' to be kitted.


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nostromo/Refinery*

Here are some updated pics of the Nostromo/Refinery. The towers will all be laser cut and vector scribed.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

There's no link to the pix...


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nostromo/Refinery*

oops, the pics didn't come thru the last time. Here ya go.


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nostromo/Refinery*

more pics


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great idea for a project. Looking forward to being able to see the finished version.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW YOU GUYS! This is what I wanted to do two years ago before I decided to do the four foot X. This has been put on the backburner for now, but I don't have space for anything new at the moment. Those pics look just like the real thing from the movie. I was planning on a studio scale version, but the more I thought of it - the more I realised that it just wasn't possible with the limited amount of space I have. Are you going to offer this with the Nostromo, and the Narcissus?


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

*Nostromo/Refinery*

Hi all, this should be ready next month. It will have a Nostromo but no Narcissus as it would be too small. I'm having more tower parts drawn in AI so I can have them laser cut and etched. This has been a dream project of mine for years, glad to see it's almost done. I'll post more pics next week. John


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

johnny all i can say is wow as i have drooled on the keyboard to the point of near electrocution!!! (kinda like p'n on an electric fence:lol

absolutely wonderfully done man!


----------



## Johnnyb1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks guys. Hope to start pouring rubber on some of the parts so I can do a build for Wonderfest.


----------

